

A Succinct Intro to Creating Recursive Descent Parsers - aarongough
http://rubyquiz.com/quiz155.html

======
joe_the_user
The title is bit deceptive - it's quiz question asking you to create recursive
descent parser, not an introduction to the principles involves.

~~~
aarongough
It just so happens that after the quiz is a very nice intro to creating a
recursive descent parser by hand. It's actually quite well written...

